# warped cutting board



## chippin-in (Dec 24, 2020)

I know you're not supposed to be planing end grain cutting boards, but I have done so with good success so far. That's not the issue right now. Yesterday I planed this last one after the final glue-up and it was flat (only did one side due to time). Checked it with a straight edge and it also sat flat on my cast iron saw table. Well, I went out there this morning to finish and it was not flat anymore. I must say that I am surprised by this.
Any idea why this happened?
Joint stress?
Too thin (1.25" thick)?
Weather? Had a cold front come in last night with rain, but the board has been in the garage shop for a week or so after glue (with no changes) until I got time to plane it.

I am going to plane it again to flat, but I don't know if this will happen again.

Thanks
Robert

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 24, 2020)

chippin-in said:


> I know you're not supposed to be planing end grain cutting boards, but I have done so with good success so far. That's not the issue right now. Yesterday I planed this last one after the final glue-up and it was flat (only did one side due to time). Checked it with a straight edge and it also sat flat on my cast iron saw table. Well, I went out there this morning to finish and it was not flat anymore. I must say that I am surprised by this.
> Any idea why this happened?
> Joint stress?
> Too thin (1.25" thick)?
> ...



Your picture with a strait edge on it did not post. Was there any rust or moisture drawn out of it by the table saw table? Was there any big swing in temperature or moisture in the shop? Wonder if the barometric goes back if the cutting board would do the same.?.


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 24, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> Your picture with a strait edge on it did not post. Was there any rust or moisture drawn out of it by the table saw table? Was there any big swing in temperature or moisture in the shop? Wonder if the barometric goes back if the cutting board would do the same.?.


 I did not take a pic with the straight edge...didn't think this would happen ☹. Table is clean and dry. Temp dropped about 30 degrees. Can't speak to the moisture, but Texas usually has high humidity anyway.

Robert


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 24, 2020)

I had this happen on the one I mad for the wife,I put three feet on it,works just fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 24, 2020)

chippin-in said:


> I did not take a pic with the straight edge...didn't think this would happen ☹. Table is clean and dry. Temp dropped about 30 degrees. Can't speak to the moisture, but Texas usually has high humidity anyway.
> 
> Robert



30 degree drop in the shop? If that is the case, bring it in the house and see if it responds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Dec 24, 2020)

Except for variances in grain, warping is primarily a factor of moisture entering or leaving one side of a board at a faster rate then the other. You had one side exposed to air and the other against a flat table top... Did the exposed side cup down or up?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2020)

I agree with above, it's almost certainly a moisture issue. How dry was the wood before you cut and glued it Robert?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 24, 2020)

The opposite side seems the same as far as I can tell. I will bring it inside for a day or so and see what happens. I did not check the moisture in the wood before I started. I bought it from a hardwood co and it is kiln dried. It sat in my shop for a couple of weeks so it should have been acclimated. 
Worst case I add feet.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2020)

chippin-in said:


> The opposite side seems the same as far as I can tell. I will bring it inside for a day or so and see what happens. I did not check the moisture in the wood before I started. I bought it from a hardwood co and it is kiln dried. It sat in my shop for a couple of weeks so it should have been acclimated.
> Worst case I add feet.
> 
> Thanks
> Robert


My advice is to get it flat and finish it however you plan to. Let it sit for a month or so, see if it warps again. Then you can add feet if necessary. Have you been to Mason's Mill over there? They have great wood and good prices IMO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 24, 2020)

Hahaha. So I go out there just now to bring it in and guess what. IT'S FLAT AGAIN. I guess it took 12-15 hours to get acclimated after the cold front. I don't know.

Robert

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 24, 2020)

Tony said:


> My advice is to get it flat and finish it however you plan to. Let it sit for a month or so, see if it warps again. Then you can add feet if necessary. Have you been to Mason's Mill over there? They have great wood and good prices IMO.


I have not been to Mason's, I usually go to Houston Hardwoods...it's less than 2 miles from the house

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2020)

chippin-in said:


> I have not been to Mason's, I usually go to Houston Hardwoods...it's less than 2 miles from the house


That's almost too close, could be dangerously expensive!! When you get time, check it out. Mason is a great guy, good lumber there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in (Dec 24, 2020)

Hey Tony, Mason's aint too far either. Might have to give them a look next time. Thanks for the info.

Robert

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------

